# Super gol di Belotti in Torino-Sassuolo



## Smarx10 (27 Agosto 2017)

Grandissimo gol in rovesciata del gallo Belotti in Torino-Sassuolo. Video al secondo post


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Che scarso, eh....


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Agosto 2017)

Il gallo


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2017)

Sono contento per la Nazionale, quantomeno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2017)

Seeeeee, moh costa 150 milioni minino


----------



## uolfetto (27 Agosto 2017)

grande anche n'koulou, bella azione


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

l'avesse fatto dybala..


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2017)

Gol fantastico.


----------



## neoxes (27 Agosto 2017)

...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2017)

goal fantastico. A parte il goal però devo dire che non sta giocando benissimo. Mi sembra fuori forma e un po distratto.


----------



## de sica (27 Agosto 2017)

Troppo forte e andava preso!


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Zero rimpianti da parte mia.
Abbiamo fatto un'offerta pazzesca (rifiutata) ed il giocatore non ha fatto nulla per forzare la cessione.


----------



## Milanista (27 Agosto 2017)

quasi come kalinic


----------



## kYMERA (27 Agosto 2017)

300 milioni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Maledetto Cairo, maledetto


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Zero rimpianti da parte mia.
> Abbiamo fatto un'offerta pazzesca (rifiutata) ed il giocatore non ha fatto nulla per forzare la cessione.



Quoto, ma tanto ora quell'offerta sarà ridicola perchè Cairo vorrà almeno 400 milioni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Agosto 2017)

critica di alcun utenti 
scarso tecnicamente 
fa goal in acrobazia e fa fuori 2 difensori sfornando l'assist x Ljajic 
ma è scarso eh..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma anche sul 3-0 ha fatto un numero mica da ridere. Ha scartato 2 giocatori del Sassuolo e ha messo una palla in mezzo per Obi facilissima.


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2017)

gol alla Borriello, e ho detto tutto 



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma anche sul 3-0 ha fatto un numero mica da ridere. Ha scartato 2 giocatori del Sassuolo e ha messo una palla in mezzo per Obi facilissima.



no ha tirato , la palla è arrivata ad Obi di rimpallo


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

scarso il ragazzo
no aspé com'era? Ah si, "Pippotti"... 


che giocatore, madò... Bomber autentico
che rimpianti...


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Maledetto Cairo, maledetto



quanto godrei se il monaco si presenta coi 100 milioni l'ultimo giorno di mercato, e lui rimane con un pugno di mosche in mano. 

la 7 era perfetta per lui  cosa ci starà a fare un altro anno al toro lo sa solo lui.


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

mah..io non vi capisco perche esultate per un giocatore che neanche gioca nel Milan e non ha fatto niente per venire al Milan...l`anno prossimo puo benissimo andare anche alla Juve ...io non vi capisco se tifate il Milan o dei giocatori..poi deve ancora dimostrare tutto nel calcio che conta non con il Sassuolo...


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2017)

Dopo sto gol varrà 200 milioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Agosto 2017)

"Non è tecnico" cit.


----------



## James Watson (31 Agosto 2017)

No, ma tranquilli.. è una pippa! si fosse chiamato bellottinho...


----------

